# DAMN!! $1650 for road opening permit to widen driveway..



## Little (Jul 22, 2006)

Wow I finally got around to pricing the permits required to remove the curb and widen the curb cut to widen my driveway... the zoning lady tells me o its like $100 dollars. Go to the the permits lady... $1650 total upfront jesus. The permit itself is $150, then $500 for inspection fees for up to 500sf, and Cash bond of $1000 which is held for a year. Just had to rant that i was taken back by the cost. She was not going to give me the road opening permit when she asked if i was doing myself, then said i'm a contractor and said o ok here.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Here we/home owner must post a "Cash Bond" of around $3K plus permit fee.

Takes about 6 weeks after the work is approved to get the bond back. :sad:


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

here no one can do it without a $2million bond.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

usually requires a variance around here 500/1000 clams no bond usually


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Here it depends if it is county, city, or federal curb. All have different permit and bonding costs.

Cole


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm glad that I live in the country. Around here, we don't need no stinkin permits.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

rino1494 said:


> I'm glad that I live in the country. Around here, we don't need no stinkin permits.


X2, most i have ever done is contact the Highway Supervisor to let him know what i was doing. For one driveway they even dropped off the new culvert that i needed so it would match the existing culvert :thumbsup:. $1650?? For most drives it wouldnt cost that much total no less for the paper trail.


----------



## Little (Jul 22, 2006)

I hear that rino, i was itching to do it without a permit but i came to my frikken senses knowing that in this day in age of our twp's being pretty much broke and the fact that my road is pretty heavily traveled even being a back road i would have to be an idiot to do it. I gotta get something done with the the piece i widened with RCA as it was like concrete for so long but this winter has made it so saturated i'm now leaving big ruts pulling in because i have to cut around the still in place full face curb.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

They use $1000 as a bond...you will get it back...as permit fees go...thats NJ for you..


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

greg24k said:


> They use $1000 as a bond...you will get it back...as permit fees go...thats NJ for you..


 
hate this place


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

My town will cut it out for you.


----------

